# Wading near Destin



## Forgottencoast (Aug 25, 2017)

Well I am currently in between skiffs right now. In my 30 years on earth, this is my first summer without a boat so I'm a little lost, but that's besides the point lol. I have a week long family trip scheduled near seaside/Destin area next week and am looking for somewhere I can park and wade to throw the long rod a little. I'd prefer a DM so you don't plaster your spots on the open web. Probably will only be able to break away for a couple hours each day, but seeing as my skiff sold before this trip my tarpon plans are now over. Catch and release, fly only and I try to leave areas better than how I found them. 

Thanks in advance for any leads!

Also I'm on the hunt for an older marquesa or a 2012 or newer hpx v if you know of anyone....

-Josh


----------



## KurtActual (Sep 25, 2017)

If you get on the beach early enough, you can fish the surf.


----------



## BrandonFox (May 14, 2013)

By foot is fairly tough in the panhandle. If it's calm, you can have good success walking the beach and looking for Redfish, pompano, the odd jack, and even the schools of tarpon come within reach this time of year. If its rough, you'll have a hard time doing much.


----------



## Kingfisher67 (Jan 11, 2016)

I'll shoot ya a DM


----------



## hollandbriscoe (Jul 28, 2015)

Look on google earth, start at Crab Island and go west. I know nothing about the area per say but there are some bay side shallows that look wadeable.


----------



## Wiggles (Dec 25, 2020)

Any luck? I live in Destin and I walk the beach with my 10wt walking stick everyday. Very productive message me brotha


----------

